# IPI gas fireplace stopped sparking...trying to troubleshoot



## ruffram

Have a gas fireplace built into my house which was new two years ago.  It has worked perfectly fine every day until last week and then it didn't work one day.  When the wall switch is turned on I can hear clicking, but there is no spark at the pilot and no flame.  I began to trouble shoot the system via the owners manual.  Owners manual said to remove the wire from the cenex module marked "I" for ignitor and hold a grounded wire 5/16" away and flip the switch for spark.  I get a strong frequent spark when doing this.  This should mean the switch, wiring, module etc is good up to the ignitor wiring.  The gas is from utlities and the valve is on and hasn't been touched since it was working.  I am not getting any spark, so I believe the problem to be in the ignitor or sensor.  There is a replacement ignitor assembly available, is there any way to test before I order it and replace it?


----------



## ruffram

one more thing, I tested for continuity between the terminal end of the ignitor where it connects to the module, and the ignitor tip.  There is 100% continuity.  I don't see I am getting spark at that terminal with a grounded wire, and I have continuity to the tip, but no spark.  That would suggest the gap between the tip and the other metal piece but it seems about 5/16" like the manual says.  Also it hasn't been touched since it was working perfectly and I'm not sure how it could have been bent or moved.  Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## DAKSY

ruffram said:


> one more thing, I tested for continuity between the terminal end of the ignitor where it connects to the module, and the ignitor tip. There is 100% continuity. I don't see I am getting spark at that terminal with a grounded wire, and I have continuity to the tip, but no spark. That would suggest the gap between the tip and the other metal piece but it seems about 5/16" like the manual says. Also it hasn't been touched since it was working perfectly and I'm not sure how it could have been bent or moved. Any help would be appreciated thanks


 
While you may have continuity though the wire, it's possible that some of the sheathing has failed. If you hear the clicking, that tells me there's a spark going somewhere. I'm willing to bet that the spark is going to a ground rather than the ignitor. If you can close the drapes or otherwise shut out any external light sources, turn the gas OFF & get right in there, while somebody hits the switch. You should be able to see where the arc is occurring...


----------



## ruffram

I appreciate the tip, I shut the lights and shut off the gas and hit the switch.  I can hear the spark (faintly) but can't see it for the life of me.  I don't know what to besides replace the ignitor assembly and see what happens


----------



## DAKSY

ruffram said:


> I appreciate the tip, I shut the lights and shut off the gas and hit the switch. I can hear the spark (faintly) but can't see it for the life of me. I don't know what to besides replace the ignitor assembly and see what happens


 

I'd try a dental mirror or something similar before I replaced the assembly. Worst case, pull it & inspect the wiring. Dollars to donuts the sheathing is compromised allowing an arc...If you DO find it, electrical tape might just get you thru the season...


----------



## ruffram

I think I will do that.  I think I am going to pull the assembly and get it out where I can look out at it on a countertop.  Hoping you are right and I can patch it up and be back in business. 

Will let you know what I find


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair

You may just need to clean off your pilot hood and ignitor if there is a lot of carbon buildup (white stuff) or rust.  Use use emery cloth or a dollar bill.  I also use an old toothbrush to get the carbon off. 

Also, make sure the porcelain around the ignitor is not cracked.


----------

